# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 22 )



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*






 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 21 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 20 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 19 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 18 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 17 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 16 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 15 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 14 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 13 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 12 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 11 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 10 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 9 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 8 ) 

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )*​


----------



## sparrow (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*حجات كتير يا مايكل منها 
يارب سامحني وارحمني وقربني منك *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللهم ارحمني واغفر لي خطاياي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*هقوله محتاجك أوى وسامحنى على كل اللى فات واللى جاى *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> *حجات كتير يا مايكل منها
> يارب سامحني وارحمني وقربني منك *




*ربنا يسمع ليكي يا سبارو
شكرا ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اللهم ارحمني واغفر لي خطاياي*​



*
شكرا رووكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

هقوله ليه ......... ؟؟

شكرا مايكل للصورة الجميلة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هقوله محتاجك أوى وسامحنى على كل اللى فات واللى جاى *​




*شكرا مرمر ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هقوله ليه ......... ؟؟
> 
> شكرا مايكل للصورة الجميلة




*رغم اني عايز ليه ايه بالظبط
بس نعديها
شكرا كووينا ع مرورك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اسلمك ذاتي يا رب بعد ان منحتني حرية الاختيار..


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

​


----------



## zama (19 نوفمبر 2010)

هقوله ما تاخدنى عندك يا بابا عايز أشوف عندك فى أيه ؟؟ 

قريت كلامك أتشوقت ليك أكتر و للحياة التانية ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اسلمك ذاتي يا رب بعد ان منحتني حرية الاختيار..




*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك الجميل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ​




*شكرا استاذي ع صورتك الرووعه

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> هقوله ما تاخدنى عندك يا بابا عايز أشوف عندك فى أيه ؟؟
> 
> قريت كلامك أتشوقت ليك أكتر و للحياة التانية ..




*كلامك جميل جدا يا مينا

ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد مجرد التخيل الكلام كله راح 
هقوله كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطايانا​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> بجد مجرد التخيل الكلام كله راح
> هقوله كرحمتك يارب وليس كخطايانا​




*ميرسي جوفاني ع مرورك
وربنا معاكي ويوفقك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

هقوله حاجات كتير
اولها شكراً على كل شي وسامحني وياريت تكون دايما معايا
مرسي للصورة مايكل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_تفتكر  هتقدر تتكلم اصلا وانت واقف قدامه؟_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

سامحنى واغفرلى 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هقوله حاجات كتير
> اولها شكراً على كل شي وسامحني وياريت تكون دايما معايا
> مرسي للصورة مايكل
> ربنا يباركك​




*شكرا الملكه ع مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _تفتكر  هتقدر تتكلم اصلا وانت واقف قدامه؟_​




*اكيد صعب يا جون
بس لازم نتكلم ونقول اللي جوانا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مينفعش الدقيقة تبقى أكتر شوية...؟؟!!
هقول لربنا بحبك قوى يارب وما أستاهل كل محبة وعطية منك.آمين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ابوتربو ع مرورك الجميل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد صعب يا جون*
> 
> *بس لازم نتكلم ونقول اللي جوانا*​


* هقوله  سامحنى وبجد  جوايا  بيحبك اوى *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * هقوله  سامحنى وبجد  جوايا  بيحبك اوى *​




*واكيد ربنا سمعك يا جون
ميرسي ياحبي ع مرورك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*سامحنى وخدنى معاك بقا​*


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اسندني في ضعفي واسمع لصلاتي اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا سندريلا ع مرورك

وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ميروو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## magedrn (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هاقوله يارب ارحمنى انا خاطئ ومااتسهلش اقف قدمك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سامحنى يارب ​


----------



## مسرة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

حقولو يارب مش عايزة ابدي احكي عن حياتي و تعبي و همومي
كن فقط معي رافقني انت ..انت لا غيرك..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم
ماجد وكوكو ومسره
نورتوووني​*


----------

